# Another Pacific Nw Outback Newbie



## JDay (Mar 4, 2019)

Just bought a 2019 240 URS, getting ready to bring it home in a few weeks! Unlike the "green" side of the state here in North Central Washington, we still have over a foot of snow, with more yet to come! (Good grief, it's March already! Please no more snow!)

Looking forward to some warmer weather so we can bring it home and start the process of getting it ready for use!

There have been some changes with the 2019 models over previous years. Sadly the little compact ouside kitchen fold out is no more, replaced with just an out-door shower; right next to the front door. Sort of an odd place for it, but it should see some use for other tasks.

More to come once we get it home!

Clear Skies 'til then!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome from Oregon!! No snow here in Beaverton, but still waiting for Spring!!

You should plan to do a complete your own Pre-Delivery Inspection. You can use the link below to download mine, or you can search the internet for another one.

This document will take you about 4 hours to complete (don't rush it) and will ensure you understand all the operations of the RV as well as having you inspect the RV. This will help you find all sorts of "gotcha" stuff that might not pop up until later down the road (ie...when your 100's of miles from an RV shop). No matter what the dealer says, their PDI will never cover everything.

Complete this PDI and get dealer to fix all issue before paying for trailer...that way the dealer is very motivated to finish.

https://www.rvwiththetanners.com/pre-delivery-inspection


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm on the green side of the state. I have a son attending CWU in Ellensburg so I am somewhat familiar with your weather.

Just an FYI, be careful with leaving liquids in your tanks when it gets cold. The arctic barrier is not nearly as good as the dealer would want you to believe. Would hate to see you blow up you water lines and crack your tanks.


----------



## JDay (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi Guys!

Well the snow has finally gone, and we pick up the trailer on Saturday! I have already printed the PDI walk-through check list and I think I am ready to bring it home. It is funny how much $$ all the little things you need add up to! (Ok, it's not really funny. It is more like SHOCKING!)


----------

